# residency rules re. proof of income



## m.george (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi, I'd be really grateful for some advice! My husband and I have owned a house (with a mortgage) in Spain since 2006. We have a non residents bank account and transfer mortgage payments from UK to Spain regularly. We are planning to move to our Spanish house this year with our 2 children. We hope to apply for residency in Spain. 
My husband works in the UK and will commute. 
He is paid into a UK bank account and we were hoping to transfer the wages to our Spanish account each month (as we currently do with our mortgage). 
Regarding the new residency rules: Will this be ok or do the wages need to go directly into a Spanish account from his employer? 
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

m.george said:


> Hi, I'd be really grateful for some advice! My husband and I have owned a house (with a mortgage) in Spain since 2006. We have a non residents bank account and transfer mortgage payments from UK to Spain regularly. We are planning to move to our Spanish house this year with our 2 children. We hope to apply for residency in Spain.
> My husband works in the UK and will commute.
> He is paid into a UK bank account and we were hoping to transfer the wages to our Spanish account each month (as we currently do with our mortgage).
> Regarding the new residency rules: Will this be ok or do the wages need to go directly into a Spanish account from his employer?
> Thanks for any advice.


This will not be a problem. It doesn't matter where the money comes from provided it goes into a Spanish bank (for you to live off).


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

m.george said:


> Hi, I'd be really grateful for some advice! My husband and I have owned a house (with a mortgage) in Spain since 2006. We have a non residents bank account and transfer mortgage payments from UK to Spain regularly. We are planning to move to our Spanish house this year with our 2 children. We hope to apply for residency in Spain.
> My husband works in the UK and will commute.
> He is paid into a UK bank account and we were hoping to transfer the wages to our Spanish account each month (as we currently do with our mortgage).
> Regarding the new residency rules: Will this be ok or do the wages need to go directly into a Spanish account from his employer?
> Thanks for any advice.


You may want to look to see if having your husbands wages paid directly into your bank account, will you get a better exchange rate. Invariably, this can be the case.


----------

